

Show HN: Use a Passphrase - mikehearn
http://www.useapassphrase.com/

======
bkeroack
No HTTPS, seriously?

Shameless plug for mine:
[https://www.wordentropy.org](https://www.wordentropy.org)

~~~
ryannevius
I'm all for https everywhere...but really, what's the issue here? There's no
data being transmitted over the wire on the OP's site. No sensitive data
anywhere. There's little gained by putting this site under a SSL cert.

~~~
dawnstra8
I think there are times for not having secure stuff. Like when page loading
times are slow and having an additional security layer would slow things down
more.

